# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  When did you do your first cycle?

## Pete235

Hey guys...when did you do your first cycle? Also...how many cycles (approx) have you done to date?

I lifted naturally for 15+ years before taking the plunge. I was 34 and have done one cycle to date (2nd next month).

P

----------


## JRMY2711

WELL P AS I TOLD YOU I HAVENT DONE ANY CYCLES TO DATE BUT PLAN ON HITTING ONE IN JANUARY.

----------


## dane26

i trained hard naturally for four years before doing my first cycle at age 21. done two since then, and will be doing my fourth in jan. (trying to get to 260-265 and stay at 255-260) OBTW, i turned 23 last july

----------


## Improving

Well, Im still natural (except for one prohormone cycle - for those who consider phs 'unnatural'). Been lifting solid for @3 years. Still doing my research and trying to gather legit sources, but shooting for my first cycle somewhere within the next 6 mos.

Improving

Oh - Im 26 (didnt you ask about age?)

----------


## ptbyjason

Pete, great post, this is being added to our list. I would like to expand on what Pete was asking. 

Why was it important for you to wait so long to start your cycle?

When did you know you were ready to start your cycle?

Would you have changed the timing of when you started your first cycle knowing what you know now?

----------


## PaPaPumP

Why was it important for you to wait so long to start your cycle? 
I wanted to be as safe as possible when doing this. To tell you the truth, when i first even thought about AS, it freaked the hell out of me. I thought about it for over half a year before i evem decided to start "researching" about it. Luckily i foudn this site, and i can not stress that enough. For real, this site has saved me from fucking myself up BIGTIME!. I knew nothing about them, except that you get big muscles, roid rage , and acne. Well, Besides muscles, the rest is up to you to fuck up. I am already a bit moody every once in a while, but i mean, unless your a flamer, who isn't? 
When did you know you were ready to start your cycle? 
I knew when i was ready when i stopped seeing the scale moving after 6+ months. I tried the Anabolic diet, (2 weeks all out eating, 1 week starve yourself, 1 week maintenance). I've tried prohormones, the one's by VPX , that are supposed to be basically "legal roids". Well, screw that shit. Didn't give me more than 5 lbs which i could have done by drinking a gallon of water. I tried creatine, i tried 500+G Protein, i tried high carb, low carb, moderate carb, high fat, low fat, moderate fat. I've tried every diet, every workout routine...3 days/week....4 days/week...5 days/week.2 workouts p/day..etc. I did absolutely no cardio for about a year trying to pack on size, although that helped some, some tub came along with it. After all the "bogus" miracle supplements, i figured...hell this is what i want to do. I want to look in the mirror every day and say "damn"...you are freak nasty! I'm not even close yet, but i will be soon enough. I have not slacked off at all with dieting and training. In fact, it's gotten more precise and everything. I'm eating 8 times a day, never more 3 hours betweem meals. Haven't eaten fast food for over a year. I figured after all of this, PumP....you're ready.
Would you have changed the timing of when you started your first cycle knowing what you know now? Not at all, I think I was a ready when I took the plunge 2 weeks ago. I must have looked at that "injection-the right way" link here at AR probably 20 times before I ever thought of even sticking a needle inside my ass. I was scared shitless that first plunge. Ya, it's all fun and games when you go "Ya im taking test, ya im taking Deca ...blah blah blah" But when you actually fill the syringe up with fluid, swab your site with jack daniels :Big Grin:  ...lol. And stick that shit inside you, i don't care who you are, that takes some balls (which will go away in a few weeks)..Some may think they're all hot shit because "I just took that needle and jabbed away"..Well good for you, but not me. anyway, that's my story, and im stickin to it.

trips

----------


## Improving

Nice post Pump. Good explanations. Congrats on your diet and training and keep us updated as to your progress on your virgin cycle.

Improving

----------


## Pete235

> _Originally posted by PaPaPumP_ 
> *
> trips*


Yeeaahhh baby!!! That's what I'm talkin about  :Big Grin:  I'm diggin that sig. bro 

P

----------


## PaPaPumP

Did it for you bro...hehe :Big Grin:  I think the name fits me anyway. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ......... :Wink:

----------


## pureanger

the older you wait is better along with age you need to put the time into the gym to

----------


## BIG_JDAWG

i went natural for a long time..then i started taking one sust 250 a week...i did this from april until may..then i went to 1 sust, and 50mg of anadrol a day.. then i upped that with 500 mg of sust, 100 mg of anadrol, and 200 mg of deca ..then i went back down and eventually went to 1 sust250 every other week and 25mg of anadrol every other day (cut the 50mg pills in half)

----------


## Mallet

Trained Naturally for 9 years from 18-27 and then enhanced for the last 4 years.probably on my 8th or 9th cycle now...

----------


## IwillGrow!

I`ve been working out clean from 15-21years old and i`m doing 2cycles per year, one bulking and one cutting. My cycles are 12weeks long with 8weeks off period between them. :Big Grin:

----------


## DirkDiggs

I have been lifting on and off for about 6 years. Last 2 years have been steady. Started using AS when I was 18. I have done 2 cycles and I am currently concocting my 3rd cycle.

----------


## morphias

I was 28 and started out small test-dbol -hcg .I have completed many since but I only started after training for thirteen years and became stagnated in growth and strength.

----------


## Big_Dippin

I am 21 and haven't done a cycle yet. Been researching and gathering as much info as possible before I make that plunge. But that day is getting closer.

----------


## Tedmax195

First cycle on the way i will be 29 on August 15th, started lifting at age 18 seriously added nutrition in last 2 years, researched AS for at least 6 months ( still learning everyday) and finally made the informed desicion to do a cycle.
BTW
Cycle is as follows
Week 1-10 400 mg Test Eth
Week 1-10 400 mg EQ
Week 8-12 50 mg winni tabs ed
Week 1-10 50 mg proviron 
Clomid and nolva on hand

----------


## racer_inboston

I"m 27 yrs old now, i started working out at the age of 19, 160 lbs, was stabbed in the abdomen at 24 yrs of age and went form 180 lbs back to 160lbs or so... hit the weights and have one begginers cycle under my belt 150mg of equipoise and 200mg of test prop a week for 12 weeks..

i'm now on my second cycle 4th week started weighing 183 lbs
now 
193 lbs
500mg of test enenthate wk 1-8
d-bol 50mg e/d wk 1-6
arimidex .25wk 1-8
clomid for post cycle and nolva for gyno

----------


## Willys

I'm 46 yrs. old. Been lifting 12 yrs. now. I'm 6'2" 218lbs. Thought about gear for a long time. Been researching several months now and would like to try a deca and dbol . I had a "source" send me sample deca and from looking at the pics online -it is a counterfiet. I have read a lot of users say they didn't get much out of deca. From what I read it is one of the best. Even aids patient gain 10+ lbs. without lifting! It makes me think it is highly counterfieted. Most users get cheap test in a fake amp. I am new but not stupid when it comes to this. Unfortunetly my experience comes from being a doper. I started lifting when I stopped using. It turned out to be a great substitute. Anyway any suggestions on dosages, length(weeks),antiestrogens and toxicity would be helpful. I add that in there because being an addict my liver enzymes were up at one point in my life. OK now. Thanks from a newby!

----------


## usualsuspect

I'm 22 yrs. old, 5'9, 200lbs, 7% bf. I started lifting weights as a sophmore in h.s for no other reason then to get stronger for baseball. As I shortly discovered my athletic abilities were only going to take so far, my incentive behind working out switched from baseball purposes to impressing the ladies ...as my training progressed my interest into the sport of bodybuilding grew as a result. 7 years later and a senior in college, bodybuilding has become more then a hobby for me but a way of life. Of course everyone has their own story beyond lifting weights but mine is to deal with stress and to improve something I have complete control over...something that I can say is mine and no one can take from me...something that reflects my hard work... But getting to the point of this thread, I did my first cycle this year consisting of eq @ 400 mgs for 12 weeks. 
1.) Why was it important for you to wait so long to start your cycle? Because before I was going to put anything in my body that has the ability to alter it...I was going to make damn sure I was informed about it.

2.) When did you know you were ready to start your cycle? Not sure if anyone is really 100% ready to start a cycle, but after I after invested hrs upon hrs learning about the subject, anticipation and curiosity took over. 

3.)Would you have changed the timing of when you started your first cycle knowing what you know now? Without a doubt...I think it probably makes more sense to cut up in the spring then in the fall..ha...Don't you?living and learning, 
Usualsuspect

----------


## FLEX_NuTz

I did my first cycle when I was 18. Totally regret it, because I was not disciplined enough at the time to train and eat properly for the full 10 weeks and I wasted my time and my gear by doing a cycle so early.

Its been about a year and now things have settled down a bit - Im gearing up to do another cycle.

First cycle was 500sut/400 deca for 8 weekz
Next cycle will be 500enth/400eq/40dbol/HCG

----------


## MAGNUS

I was 18 my cycle was TEST DEPOT 500MGS FOR 8 WEEKS and EQ 300mgs for 8 weeks i'm now 6'5 and just under 280lbs at 14%bf...

----------


## abstrack

shit, i am going to be honest here!! I was DUMB AS SHIT!!! peroid, I did not listen to the right people. All i was given was 10 amps of sus and I was told I could grow!! Go figure!! It was only 250mg/week for 10 weeks and i did grow some off it, but if I would have known what I know now. I would have waited and done things right!! shit!! I didnt even have clomid when i started my first cycle. It is kind of ironic that pete is posting this because when I first came to this board, he is the one who helped me out. I think he told me since you already have dove into the hot water with you head in your ass( In so many words--but polite to me about it), I will help you out on this one!! Also i was told to research the threads and learn from the bros, to stick around and make the most out of everybodys knowledge. Really i dont even know how I found this board??? it must have been GOD sent because someone was looking out for me!!! i sure was not nor the person who gave the gear was not educating me enough.
I have all the respect in the world for you guys!!! you have saved me from alot of medical problems and given me alot of knowledge through the short time I have spent on this board!! I sure hope that I am around long enough, to at least give back what pete235 did for me!!!! 
Thanks again AR!!

----------


## willpharmd

I'm 25 and on day 17 of my first cycle. I've been lifting on and off since I was 16. I've been hardcore for a little over a year now.

----------


## biglee420

did first cycle of oregonon decca 200mg/ twice a week for 6 weeks when i was 17
took off for 5 months and hit a cycle of Qvdecca300 and Qvwinnystanol v. this one was 8 weeks.
am planning a cycle of EQ and prop for ten weeks that i will hit up in the next month....
started 185, got up to 228 from first 2 cycles now i am hoverig around 208 waitn for the 3rd

----------


## needmassx3

started my first cycle at 16. only 1 ml of t200 a week and 200 mgs of eq for weeks 4-10 though. such a waste. i needed to for football though.

----------


## Tanksta

27yrs old, 233lb, 6'2" and going to start a Deca /Win cycle in 2 weeks. First cycle ever, and looking forward to it!

----------


## HazyA

22yrs old, 6'2 187lbs. at 9%, looking to do a deca /win cycle in the next month(1st). Looking to put on about 10lbs of good mass.

----------


## ECFATCAT

31 trained for 15 years natural

----------


## Dick Grayson

My first cycle was when I was 16 and I was tired of riding the pine in football. Almost everyone on the team was on something, from roids to cocaine, to pain killers. I swore I would never try any of that. But one day in spring practice, I got my ass handed to me when I was blocked head on by the starting tight end. He just sat me down like I was not even there, it was rumored that he was on juice. That was the exact moment I decided to get on it as well. 

I went to a drug dealer friend of mine and he hooked me up. The stupid thing was I thought all AAS were the same so I didn't even bother to ask questions, he just said that for 75 bucks, which he let me make in payments even, that I could fill as much as five needles worth. I never asked about anti-e's, diet, how often to take it or even what kind it was. So there I was that night getting ready to poke my self and of all places to poke first, I chose my quad, but he told me to inject in the point where that little upside down "V" right above the knee is. I did about half a needles worth every ten days or so, I wasn't even disciplined enough to remember to take the damn things. I don't know how I even gained what I did, I was 145 lbs. benching 235 lbs. that doesn't sound like much, but for little 'ole me that was the world, after that everyone knew what I was on and I kind of got embarressed for talking shit about what they were doing and then eventually ended up doing the exact same thing, so I gave what was left, about a needles worth, to a friend of mine and never did it since. 

If I could go back, I would definitely do it again, but I would have done research and asked my friends who were using questions and not be so nieve. Luckily, I wasn't hurt or anything, but now that I think about it, so many things could have gone wrong.

----------


## varg

im 20 years old and i finished my first cycle about 2months ago i did winstrol , primo, deca , and anabol 

i decided to do a cycle to give myself a little shove in the right direction and to get rid of my anemic condition which did not let me gain weight.... i started in the gym weighing 61 k and after a year of training i weighed myself and had gone up to the magic number of 62.5k  :Cry:  

what a joke right? 

i mean i was indeed toned up but i did not gain a lot of muscle volume which was the reason why i started training in the first place. so i decided to do a 8 week cycle four months later i weigh 71.3k and i'm training even more now with much more discipline than when i started, eating better i have higer selfesteem (i was preety much looking down the barrel of a gun here...) everything because of AS so would i have waited a while longer knowing now what i do? 
most definitely no.

im even thinking of starting another cycle next month maybe hgh i dont know... im open to suggestions

----------


## blazenondubz

> Hey guys...when did you do your first cycle? Also...how many cycles (approx) have you done to date?
> 
> I lifted naturally for 15+ years before taking the plunge. I was 34 and have done one cycle to date (2nd next month).
> 
> P



i want to do a cycle,
should i do one at 16?
will this shrink my balls?
will i loose bodyfat? need some questipns answerd plz........

----------


## sumomaster

Hey there..

I lifted naturally for 4 years before I started cycling roids at the age of 25. I did 2 mild cycles, and my next one will be 6 weeks from now. And I swear to all of you that I will BLOW UP!

Later

----------


## SilverGear

I wrestled during high school for 4 years.. went from 103 pounds freshmen year, to 171 senior year. That was without any gear at all... just natural growth from lifting and wrestling and such. The summer I graduates high school I got on my first cycle. it was like almost 8 weeks. i gained hard off of it. didn't get much sides. and kept almost all of it except water retention. I now weigh about 215 at the age of 19. I may have done things wrong with my first cycle but I glad that I did it. It could have been better but its better than weighing 103 pounds lol thanks.

----------


## Chocolate

i started training as a real real skinny kid... i am five eleven and i weighed about 135lbs. yup... anyways i trained for one summer and gained about 20 pounds using creatine and prohormones.... i was 21 ... the following october i got busted with a bunch of pot and decided i might want to start training harder if i am going to jail wasn't really up for being anyones *****. so a buddy hooked me up with some sust i did 8 amps of 250 and gained a solid 12 pounds. ended up weighing in at about 170lbs.

----------


## Chocolate

> i want to do a cycle,
> should i do one at 16?
> will this shrink my balls?
> will i loose bodyfat? need some questipns answerd plz........


wrong place to post kiddo
wouldn't start juicing at sixteen..... 
anyways.....
to answer your other question pete this is my fourth cycle coming up i am now 210 lbs. 
and this cycle i am doing 50' s with a test base and winny and clomid coming off.
peace

----------


## larry3436

im 26 been working out since high school....seriously probally last 3 years.Im researching my first cycle now.Hoping to be ready to go within a month.

Just wanted to say loved PaPAPump's post.....that needle scares the **** outta me.

----------


## IronReload04

> i want to do a cycle,
> should i do one at 16?
> will this shrink my balls?
> will i loose bodyfat? need some questipns answerd plz........


I will tell you as a dude about your age what everyone is thinking about that question.

If you have to ask these questions, you aint ready. if you think you need steroids at 16, you dont know enough about eating and excersizing. I would say you are about a million miles away from being ready and you are moving at a snales pace.

I am glad that i have been talked out of it using on 3 different occasions and am happy to wait till i am 21

----------


## dtr98

> Hey guys...when did you do your first cycle? Also...how many cycles (approx) have you done to date?
> 
> I lifted naturally for 15+ years before taking the plunge. I was 34 and have done one cycle to date (2nd next month).
> 
> P


 i'm 47 and just stsrted my 1st cycle

----------


## needle

I was barely 17 and i did A dbol only cycle. I did for football to try to get my scholarship back after i blew my knee out!!! BIG MISTAKE

----------


## Monkeytown

Like you Larry, I am researching my first cycle. There is so much information out there it takes a lot of work to sift through it all and separate the true from the false. I have been working out for about 5 years, seriously for the past 3. I started at 210lbs and have worked up to a solid 250. All natural with the help of lots of food, hard work and some creatine every now and then.

From what I have read.....nobody 16 years old should even think about AS!!

----------


## smhart75

I am 28 and on my second cycle..been lifting for a couple of years now

----------


## Animal Cracker

Did my first cycle at 28

----------


## SMYL_GR8

I'm 29, 6'2" 190 lbs 8% bf, training and dieting for 10 years, became certified personal trainer which I did for a while before going back to grad school. Anyway, always thought about gear in the back of my mind but never considered it due to concern over suffering permanent liver, gonadal, adrenal damage. Now that I realize there are disciplined, relatively safe ways to enhance, I'm gathering info and will definitely cycle in the near future. Looking for 20 pounds.

----------


## custom fit

I lifted natually for 8 years before i decided to take the plunge. I am now on my 4th cycle, and so far I am happy with what I did.

----------


## danephillips

What steriods do you use?

I have been using animal paks .

At a age 45 I am concern about health .

I work out 5 - 6 times a week.

On my third cycle on 3 off 3 weeks.  :Strong Smiley:  


Lowest price Supplements

----------


## MrMondodondo

I did my first at 17 hooyah!!

I'm 40 now and currently on....

Lovin it. Lookin like 30 and liftin like 20............. :  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Chris Columbus

one cycle starting in may of this year. last day of pct tomorrow.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

21 year old i did my first cycle last oct03 at age 20 got SWOLE just didnt like the acne

----------


## BEAR101

I did my first cycle when i was 18

----------


## bmwrob

1st cycle was at 25 years old. Trained/ate strick for 5 years before I started.

----------


## vilvys

so i turned 38 last week, and am looking forward to first cycle but going to take it safe and slow. Looking to do 21 days then 21 days off...make sense?  :Don't know:  
will be using 250 sust (organon)1ml every 4 days, 30mg anabol daily, femara 20mg 1 per week, nolva 10mg 1 daily.
figure this will give me a good idea of what i can do in the gym. Have been lifting seriously for past 3 years, presently 6.0 and 250lbs. looking to add some size and strength...

----------


## malingum

hi guys, i just got access to winny tabs, 2mg each and i have 112 of these tabs, just wondering how i can use these to the fullest effect without any other substances, thanks for any input

----------


## rainjack

Just turned 40. Doing research on AAS , and plan to do my first cycle in May. I've been training hard for 2 years, after a long layoff.

----------


## CARNIVORE

I trained naturally for 8 years starting at 165lbs. reached 210lbs. at age 30 and went to the dark side for my first mass cycle (tes cip/dbal/ta) and gainged 40lbs. and kept 25lbs. I have done a total of 3 cycles to date and plan to due my first cutter this summer.

----------


## Outlaw4life

That sucks bro, i blew my knee out to, i did my first cycle when i was 18 and i somewhat regret it, because of the sheer fact that i wasnt educated enough at all. Beginning of the year after graduation and my buddy said he was goin to mexico to get some roids and got some extras. I bought one and just took it cause i wanted to get bigger. I did get bigger and not really any side effects but i wish i would have waited.

----------


## freakyfranklin

i was 16 and i did 400 omnadren a week for a very long time..did it for wrestling and football

----------


## Danbrooks2k

34 here 6'2 about 230 at 8%bf.... I did juice at 23 while stationed in korea ( cypionate ) then again at about 27 while in saudi arabia ( sust and decca )... i was in the army and trained and ate as well as possible but didnt know a thing about PCT or even how to build a correct cycle... I just didnt want to be skinny anymore... at 6'2 I was *** 137 pounds *** when I joined the ARMY and the drill seargents force fed me until I left basic training at a whopping **** 142 pounds ***...

I was up to 170ish natural before ever hitting the juice and trained my ass off in the gym...

after the army I moved to texas near the mexican border and all hell broke loose, I really did alot of juice even though I wasnt training, eating or even sleeping... I was instead doing alot of coke, drinking a 5th of vodka daily, and smoking 3 packs a day...

Now I train 5-6 days a week, eat right, dont drink or smoke and steroids are helping build a great physiqe... 

its been quite a journey...

----------


## Mach1

I lifted for 13 years before the first stick. My arms were stuck at 16 3/4" and lifts wouldn't budge for the longest time no matter how I ate or trained. And I tried practically everything out there. My receptors must have loved the stuff cause after an 8 week cycle of just sust250 at 500mg for 5 of those 8 weeks, I gained 30 lbs. (going from 185-215) and arms jumped to 18". Bench went up....I think.....almost 100 lbs.

----------


## gymcandyman

is clomid oral or injectable

----------


## deltayall

i was 17...did m1t 2 weeks on 2 weeks off 2 weeks on 2 months off for all of my junoir year in high school.... totally transformed my body cause i ate crazy right and stayed away from sodas and fast food... 200 grams of protein a day and milk thisle for my pct... best thing i ever did but you gotta take the time to study everything about lifting...not just your steroid .. i lost alotta bodyfat (im a linebacker type of kid but i wasnt gonna say my body was in great shape)

no side effects btw.. cept like 3 pimples on my cheek but honestly...who cares

----------


## GB94

My first cycle was when I was 24. I did 500ml SUST/week for 6 weeks. Had significant gains in stregth, but size not so much. I know it's because my diet wasn't where it needed to be. Plus SUST alone isn't much of a mass builder anyway. I just finished up my second cycle of SUST, same amounts same time. I'd been working out since I was 14 y/o before doing my first cycle last year. Just having found this website a few weeks ago, I've learned more in these couple of weeks than the last 2 years of researching and "googling" any info I could think of to help me make educated choices. Thanks to the vets here for making this the one stop shop for any and all info involving BB.

----------


## Anonymous252525

TURN $6.00 INTO THOUSANDS USING PAYPAL...
Before you think this is just another scam, read on!!!! I found this article in a forum and I always wanted to try something like this because it just made sense that it would work. I'm about to get laid off so I figured this is as good a time to try this as any.
How to generate money from home: (Its as easy as 1-2-3!)
An easy way to make money and get rich quick! No scam! 100% legal. Can you really make money so easily? I am and so are thousands of other people! Now you can too! I thought it was impossible. Just read this. I don't even have to convince you that this is not a scam because it makes logical sense. A little while back, I was browsing through a newsgroup, just like you are now and came across an article similar to this that said you could make thousands dollars within weeks with only a tiny initial investment of only $6.00! So I thought, "Yeah, right, this must be a scam," but like most of us, I was curious, so I kept reading:
OPRAH WINFREY and an article published in the Wall Street Journal, here is an excerpt!! Everyone has heard about "PayPal" (if you haven't you will soon) and, when I came across this concept I knew it would work because, as a member of PayPal, I had already experienced their efficiency and excellent standing. PayPal is the simplest method of making and receiving payments online anyone has ever seen! Anyone with an email address and a bank account can join- for FREE! But please, read further before you go there>>
You can complete this whole process in less than 1 or 2 hours and you will never forget the day you decided to do so!!! Oh... Did I say FAST? By fast I mean the speed of the Internet-type fast.' Everything is done on the Internet by E-mail. And, if you abide by the rules, it is NOT considered SPAM, so it's perfectly legal! Anyway, it said that you send $1.00 though PayPal to each of the emails listed in the article. You then place your own email address in the bottom of the list at No.6, and post the article on at least 200 newsgroups (There are almost millions, literally). No catch that was it. So after thinking it over, I decided to give it a shot. I figured what have I got to lose except $6.00, right? (Thats less than my morning Starbucks!) Like most of us I was a little skeptical about the legal aspects of it: It follows the same regulations as the mailed chain letters, which according to the U.S. Post Office (1-800-725-2161) is indeed legal! Then I invested the measly $6.00. Well GUESS WHAT!?!? Within 7 days, I started receiving money in my PayPal account! I was shocked and excited! I figured it would end soon, but the money just kept coming in. In my first week, I made about $25.00. By the end second week I had made a total over $1,100.00! In the third week I had over $9,000.00 and it's still growing. This is now my fourth week and I have made a total of just over $22,000.00 and it's still coming in rapidly. Its certainly worth $6.00. Let me tell you how this works and most importantly, why it works. Also, make sure you print a copy of this article now, so you can get the information off of it as you need it.
REQUIREMENTS: You must have a verified PayPal account. If you do not have an account you can go to www.paypal.com and follow the instructions to set up a free account. In order to place the initial $6 into your account, you will have to verify your bank account with PayPal (which may take a few days). PayPal is 100% secure and is used every day by millions of people world wide.
STEP 1: Send, though PayPal, $1.00 to each email on the below list. Make the subject of the payment "Email List" and in the comments, write "PLEASE PUT ME ON YOUR EMAIL LIST." What you are doing is creating a service by this and best of all you are not giving your address to anyone you do not know. Remember, THIS IS 100% LEGAL.
(The following are the addresses to which you send $1.00 each!)
The email list:
1. [email protected]
2. [email protected]
3. [email protected]
4. [email protected]
5. [email protected]
6. [email protected]

STEP 2: Now take the 1st email off the list that you see above, move the other addresses up one space (6 becomes 5, 5 becomes 4, etc.). Now add YOUR email address (the one used for your PayPal account) as number 6 on the list.
STEP 3: After changing the email addresses on the list above, post your amended article to at least 200 newsgroups and message boards. All you need is 200, but remember, the more you post, the more money you make - as well as everyone else on the list!!!
HOW IT WORKS?
1)	When you send out 200 Posts, it is estimated that at least 15 people will respond and send you a $1.00 ($15.00). 
2)	Those 15 will Post 200 Posts each and 225 (15x15=225) people send you $1.00 ($225.00) 
3)	Those 225 people Post 200 Posts each and 3,375 (225x15=3375) people send you $1.00 ($3,375.00).
4)	Those 3,375 post 200 posts each and 50,625 (3375x15=50625) people send you $1.00 ($50,625.00).
5)	Those 50,625 post 200 posts each and 759,375 (50625x15=759,375) people send you $1.00 ($759,375).
6)	At this point your name will drop off the list, but so far you have received around $800,000. P.S. When your money begins to come in, give the first 10% to charity with high spirits and share the good fortune! But remember... if you dont follow this formula exactly... it wont work!
Good Luck!

----------


## LatissimusDorsi

lol.

----------


## Buffman

lol.

----------


## GixxerRydr22

> I am 21 and haven't done a cycle yet. Been researching and gathering as much info as possible before I make that plunge. But that day is getting closer.


+1 except i'm 23

----------


## Diezed

Im 21 yrs old now and im planning to do a cycle in the spring. Currently doing my research on aas. OBTW was working out for the last 5 yrs on and off mostly on though).

----------


## nitro_fusion

19 - just finishing first cycle

----------


## testosterona

i was 19 when i ran my first cycle. i had been lifting for about 4yrs, 2yrs seriously. i ran deca /test 400/500mgs wk for around 13wks total. i totally transformed my body, i don't regret it...yet. i'm still 19 and just finished my second cycle. test e 600mgs wk/ winny 50mgs ed/ prop at the end. i'm about 6ft 200lbs and 12% bf. when i started lifting i was 6ft 143lbs 12%.

----------


## BlInDsIdE

first cycle was at 17- def regret it BIG time

----------


## Mustangs_rule54

i was 17 and i did winny and eq i needed it for football but was not ready

----------


## Rocky IV

> TURN $6.00 INTO THOUSANDS USING PAYPAL...
> Before you think this is just another scam, read on!!!! I found this article in a forum and I always wanted to try something like this because it just made sense that it would work. I'm about to get laid off so I figured this is as good a time to try this as any.
> How to generate money from home: (Its as easy as 1-2-3!)
> An easy way to make money and get rich quick! No scam! 100% legal. Can you really make money so easily? I am and so are thousands of other people! Now you can too! I thought it was impossible. Just read this. I don't even have to convince you that this is not a scam because it makes logical sense. A little while back, I was browsing through a newsgroup, just like you are now and came across an article similar to this that said you could make thousands dollars within weeks with only a tiny initial investment of only $6.00! So I thought, "Yeah, right, this must be a scam," but like most of us, I was curious, so I kept reading:
> OPRAH WINFREY and an article published in the Wall Street Journal, here is an excerpt!! Everyone has heard about "PayPal" (if you haven't you will soon) and, when I came across this concept I knew it would work because, as a member of PayPal, I had already experienced their efficiency and excellent standing. PayPal is the simplest method of making and receiving payments online anyone has ever seen! Anyone with an email address and a bank account can join- for FREE! But please, read further before you go there>>
> You can complete this whole process in less than 1 or 2 hours and you will never forget the day you decided to do so!!! Oh... Did I say FAST? By fast I mean the speed of the Internet-type fast.' Everything is done on the Internet by E-mail. And, if you abide by the rules, it is NOT considered SPAM, so it's perfectly legal! Anyway, it said that you send $1.00 though PayPal to each of the emails listed in the article. You then place your own email address in the bottom of the list at No.6, and post the article on at least 200 newsgroups (There are almost millions, literally). No catch that was it. So after thinking it over, I decided to give it a shot. I figured what have I got to lose except $6.00, right? (Thats less than my morning Starbucks!) Like most of us I was a little skeptical about the legal aspects of it: It follows the same regulations as the mailed chain letters, which according to the U.S. Post Office (1-800-725-2161) is indeed legal! Then I invested the measly $6.00. Well GUESS WHAT!?!? Within 7 days, I started receiving money in my PayPal account! I was shocked and excited! I figured it would end soon, but the money just kept coming in. In my first week, I made about $25.00. By the end second week I had made a total over $1,100.00! In the third week I had over $9,000.00 and it's still growing. This is now my fourth week and I have made a total of just over $22,000.00 and it's still coming in rapidly. Its certainly worth $6.00. Let me tell you how this works and most importantly, why it works. Also, make sure you print a copy of this article now, so you can get the information off of it as you need it.
> REQUIREMENTS: You must have a verified PayPal account. If you do not have an account you can go to www.paypal.com and follow the instructions to set up a free account. In order to place the initial $6 into your account, you will have to verify your bank account with PayPal (which may take a few days). PayPal is 100% secure and is used every day by millions of people world wide.
> STEP 1: Send, though PayPal, $1.00 to each email on the below list. Make the subject of the payment "Email List" and in the comments, write "PLEASE PUT ME ON YOUR EMAIL LIST." What you are doing is creating a service by this and best of all you are not giving your address to anyone you do not know. Remember, THIS IS 100% LEGAL.
> (The following are the addresses to which you send $1.00 each!)
> ...


wht a dumbass, i dont think he realized that two of the email adresses are almost identical
2. [email protected]
4. [email protected]
whats the odds of two totally different people who invested six $ have the same email acept for 1 number, So as you can tell this guy created 6 diffent emails and got lazy on those two, that go to his one bank acount and runs around scaming people for $6, Dont listen to that BS I hate scammers

----------


## sheltonn

I am 36 and I just did my first cycle. I have been training for years. More for general fitness, but usually prefer to lift heavier for fewer reps. I had played with some prohormones and creatine before. They are pretty much useless. I had been thinking about doing a cycle for years, but didn't know who to get it from. Low and behold, three friends of friends EXPLODED and tried to say it was natural. Riiiight.

It took 6 months before one of them broke and started getting stuff for me. I'm halfway through with PCT (not much needed with my weak ass dosage).

I did 3 weeks of 1cc test/.5cc tren once a week (I know weak as hell).
I then did 3 weeks of 1cc test/.5cc tren (1cc tren last week) with 1cc oral anadrol daily.

*Holy smokes!* It took a few weeks to figure out what I was supposed to be doing. Once i figured it out, I gained 13 pounds of muscle in a week and a half. Sex drive was through the roof (wife liked that like a mofo!). Recovery time was basically non-existent. Next time I will workout even harder.

My next cycle, I plan to do:
3 weeks on/off with (Maybe 6 weeks off if I get skerd)
1cc test/1cc tren 2x week + 1cc liquid anadrol daily

With some Letro or clomid once I figure how I am supposed to take it correctly.

----------


## StrengthSWE

I was only 18-19 years old...now I´m 26 and i dont know how many cycles i have done..! But I´m now competing in National level, and doing very well. I have won my last comp and now my next goal and Comp is The Swedish National Championship.

// Strength

----------


## Mighty Joe

Damn, Thread was started back on 2001......
Pete would have been proud!

----------


## BigUno

my first cycle was last year when i turned 20. started with fina. ive gained bout 24lbs in 2 yrs

----------


## pumpd4lif

i was 25 my first real cycle 10 cc of sus 250 1 shot a week
followed by clomid pct and went from 152 lbs to 186 in 10 weeks loved it

----------


## BlInDsIdE

when i was 17- can u say mistake???

----------


## NCNPC29

My first cycle was when I was 22 or 23, can't remember... my cycle consisted of 12 omnas and some methelytest (sp) lololololol... no PCT...went from 195 to 225... came off..maintained around 215

----------


## MrMeathead

I did my first cycle at 18.

----------


## BIG_T_MC06

First Cycle Of 1 Sust P/w Was Done At 1*. Dont Regret It At All And Had Been Lifting Since I Was 13, Had Also Been Eating A Typical Bb Diet For At Least A Year Before Starting My First Cycle. 

Only Thing I Do Regret Is Not Doing Pct After My Cycle, Still Retained Most Of My Gains But Took Me A While To Get Back To Normal If My Memory Serves Me Correctly. 

T
 : 870:

----------


## TheGut

It is stupid to doa cycle so early as 18! There are precautions to make sure there are no negative side effects at the time, but later in your life your hormones will bug out and then it will hit you in the face like a angry womens bitch slap!

----------


## statuZ

delete please.......

----------


## biggains

first message, second cycle. 29 years old, test cyp 500mg, deca 300mg, dbol 7 weeks in gained 18 pounds to 190. Diet is kick ass now. My first cycle was when i was 26, loved it than no idea why i waited so long for second. I wouldn't change it though, plans for number three after 8 weeks of cycle. You guys are great, lucky to find sight

----------


## ddfb30

been doin a lot of research and learning, hopefully sometime soon ill get one in.

----------


## hawkead

I was 20 i probably should have waited but i got impatient

----------


## rhed

I'm already 34 and still researching and planning. Sh!t, I don't even have the gear yet and I'm being a pu$$y about it  :1laugh:  I even have more then enough money to go get it already. Shhhsh, even my wife is telling me "you're not afraid of needles are you"? WTF  :1laugh:

----------


## badassirishman

OK I read trhough every post but got no info on a safe age to start. Can anyone give me some info on a reasonable age to start considering aas?

----------


## badassirishman

Sorry i found the answer for my ? with a lil digging around. Please excuse my newbie behaviour.

----------


## AverageGymRat

26, just finishing my first cycle. Been lifting for 6 years and I am proud of how far I have gotten naturally, especially strength-wise.

----------


## ghettoboyd

buddy,bro,dude....why do you keep bumping all these old threads?..no one has replied to this thread in 8 yrs...the peeps who started and replied to this thread are no longer here...just saying...try clicking on todays posts at the top of the screen to see what treads are relevant today...

----------


## Stealthypickle9

I'm 18 so I'm just sticking to peptides for a few more years

----------

